# Should I treat my torts with less love?



## terracolson (May 4, 2010)

Well I got the feeling that MY weigh sheets were to much..
I am over doing it, my friend says... no she isnt on here....

But here is what i did for my son when he was a baby











Why would i do less for my Torts? yes some of them were adopted as a adult, but they are new to me and I feel that they should be given the same attention as my others..











So are my monthly weighs and excel charting to much?


----------



## dmmj (May 4, 2010)

they are your torts if you wat to chart their weight do it, if you want to give them kissy face kisses go ahead, it is your choice.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 4, 2010)

I think it's impressive and I feel the same way. Your animals should be well loved and treated as part of your family. I do the same for my animals as I would for my children. That's what being a pet owner truly is. Well done!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (May 4, 2010)

Ha ha! I'm the same way! I have weight records from several years back. I say - good for you!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 4, 2010)

Well "T" ... I think we all love our torts like you do .. but all them numbers and records ....
You dont work for the I.R.S. do you ? 

JD~
Juss "tortin" with ya .. I keep all their records too...I even have Binders from the 70's before there were " hard drives"
:shy:


----------



## terracolson (May 4, 2010)

My Leopards get eskimo kisses.....



N2TORTS said:


> Well "T" ... I think we all love our torts like you do .. but all them numbers and records ....
> You dont work for the I.R.S. do you ?
> 
> JD~
> ...



I cant work for the IRS, How could i lie to myself?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 4, 2010)

terracolson said:


> I cant work for the IRS, How could i lie to myself?



Ummm.... " I think Thats The first requierment on the Job application" ! 
JD~


----------



## terracolson (May 4, 2010)

N2TORTS said:


> terracolson said:
> 
> 
> > I cant work for the IRS, How could i lie to myself?
> ...



lol....
They rejected my application, it was to clean


----------



## webskipper (May 4, 2010)

I like the records.

Can you come over and organize my records for me? I have not weighed mine in a while.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 5, 2010)

Nothing personal but you seem to obsessed with charts! 
Living creatures in our care don't exist and thrive based on statistics. They exist in most cases by hands on common sense which must be altered to fit each situation as it changes. Statistics, charts and graphs can't compensate for each and every change as it happens. 

Human children are the same, I know, I have three of them. Each is different and independent of the other two (thankfully). No statistics, charts or graphs would have helped my wife and I to raise all three of them. Only common sense and and taking each personality into consideration each time has done that. 

Just my opinion based on my own experiences.


----------



## Shelly (May 5, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> Nothing personal but you seem to obsessed with charts!



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## harris (May 5, 2010)

That's it! You LOVE charts!

If I get a group of hatchlings in and they're from the same clutch, I'll record their growth for about the first 1 1/2 to 2yrs because there's always going to be one or two that are pigs and the other one or two that are opposite. Assists me in keeping them all on the same track so to speak.


----------



## terracolson (May 5, 2010)

Well Trust me, the charts are just the record keeping, but the love they get is way over that!

They get feed before any one else in the house, the babies daily baths, daily fresh garden flowers for all, personal sit down time and talk, play and visit. My 5 year old thinks i love them more.


If i didnt keep a chart how would i know if there weight was going up or down? In the wild there are no charts, but i bet the zoo keeps records of all there animals....
If i was to go out of town or worse die, the new owners would know what has happened.

I dont need to keep record of my sons intake anymore, but i do keep track of his weight and height...its on a wall chart...

So i am a visual person who wants to reflect back and see the real amount of progress....

also I am a stay at home mom that has nothing else going on. SO i need to keep my work skills fresh.... I guess there are lots of reasons to do it for me...


And if any one else needs a chart, webskipper, i would love to, you can buy the plane ticket and i would weigh and record them with pleasure


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 5, 2010)

So it's absolutely none of my business, but would Ximon like a little brother or sister?


----------



## terracolson (May 5, 2010)

yes he does want another one but Ximon was born after all docs said it would never happen, so another one would be a even bigger miracle


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2010)

I keep track of all my tortoises' weights and measurements, even a picture of each one every year. Its a good way for you to be sure the tortoise is growing and staying healthy. And if he ever runs away from home, you have proof that he belongs to you if someone finds him. Whatever method of record-keeping works for you is a good one. Personally, I just have a blank, lined form and I write in the info. But if you are committed to EXCEL, then go for it!


----------



## chadk (May 5, 2010)

Well, I added 4 more kids to my family after my 3 boys.... adoption.... 

And no, I don't treat my pets the same as my kids. Not even close. But my pets do get lots of love, attention, and are well cared for. 

Also, I do agree with those who say the charts and such are overkill. But it is your hobby, so just have fun with it YOUR way.


----------



## Tom (May 5, 2010)

Terra, you take excellent care of your animals. Don't change a thing. All that info will come in handy one day. I wish I had kept records like that from 30 years ago. Now I have to guess and go from memory. As Chad said, you pursue your hobby the way YOU want to.

BTW, what makes you equate detailed charts and diagrams with love. Lots of people have detailed records on animals in their care, but don't love them at all, and vice versa. Two totally separate things. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Nay (May 5, 2010)

I'm saying this girl has too much time on her hands!!!
(I mean no disrespect, just WOW)
Hey if you have the time, more power to ya. 
Na


----------



## Kristina (May 5, 2010)

Tom said:


> Terra, you take excellent care of your animals. Don't change a thing. All that info will come in handy one day. I wish I had kept records like that from 30 years ago. Now I have to guess and go from memory. As Chad said, you pursue your hobby the way YOU want to.
> 
> BTW, what makes you equate detailed charts and diagrams with love. Lots of people have detailed records on animals in their care, but don't love them at all, and vice versa. Two totally separate things. I'm just sayin'...



Couldn't have said it better.

It is your choice what you do, and if YOU feel better keeping such good records, that is what matters.

So next time someone picks on you about it, just laugh and smile secretively to yourself, confident that you are being the best parent, to shelled or human kids, that you can be.

(I do have to say I love my torts to death, but I don't weigh and measure. If that is one way to show that you care, more power to you.)


----------



## terracolson (May 5, 2010)

There are to many happy responses.. thank you guys for making me feel its ok!

I am trying to get over severe anxiety and I was worried.. funny huh?

Well the paper doesnt mean i love them, like i said before they get feed before any one else, my son feels i love them more, and when it comes to weigh in days, they get extra special care.... We do field trips to the other side of the yard as well.... one at a time....


Yes to much time on my hands!

also the fact i charted my son, why would i not chart them?


----------



## Kristina (May 5, 2010)

Are there any ways that you can include your son more, so that he feels more involved and less ignored during tort time? Put him to simple tasks, like tearing up greens during feeding, or just sitting next to you while you chart, handing you the ruler and pencil, that sort of thing. Maybe find some sort of secure, handled basket that he can carry a tort to the other side of the yard with, just watch him close.

I know my kids at that age would have loved those tasks, and were always so gentle with the animals.

Afterwards, do something special that he likes, like toss a ball around or eat a Popsicle together, if only for 10 minutes. 

Just a couple suggestions.


----------



## dmmj (May 5, 2010)

I don't keep track of my guy's weight and measures, so I guess I do not love them.


----------



## Nay (May 5, 2010)

Kristina, what a great suggestion. I never 'pushed' the animals on my son, but always tried to include him. He was holding baby squirrels, puppies, anything with a much more secure gentle hand than many of the adults I know. At a very young age. In fact he was giving injections of insulin at 6 yrs old to our old pug.He is only 14 now, but I would trust him with just about anything.And he never felt I shoved his nose into pets, or felt left beside. (Of course now he would say it!) But hey now I do, (he's 14, 14 14. UGH!!!)
Yes Terra, please work hard to help your son understand Mommy doesn't love them torts more, just by including him.
Take care
Na


----------



## Kristina (May 5, 2010)

I know what you mean. At 2 years old I could hand my girls a baby chick and know it was safe. Years later, I tanned the behind of a 8 year old boy that was visiting, because he was attempting to STOMP and KILL the baby chicks. Only time I have ever whopped a child that was not mine, lol. Heck, it has probably been over a year since one of my girls got a swat.

My girls never pulled ears, or tails, or were rough at all. I was always careful to teach them that animals are living beings too, and deserve our respect 

You never know, Terra, put him to work caring for the torts and maybe he will someday grow up to be a great conservationist at the head of some huge and reputable organization  Sounds like a son I would be proud of, lol!!!


----------



## Tom (May 5, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I don't keep track of my guy's weight and measures, so I guess I do not love them.



I knew it you are an evil, but very funny, tortoise hater!


----------



## Isa (May 5, 2010)

I think you are an amazing tort mom (I am sure you are an amazing mom too ) And it is beautiful. Your tortoises are very lucky to have you and no, I do not think it is too much


----------



## Tom (May 5, 2010)

I've just got one thing to say about MY daughter: "Hurricane Ava!"


----------



## chadk (May 5, 2010)

My middle son was nicknamed "Ethan the Destroyer" by his sunday school teachers... It fit so well that it stuck for several years....



Terra and others who like to keep records, check out www.iherp.com. It is free and has some great tools.


----------



## terracolson (May 5, 2010)

I love you guys, even the evil twisted ones!!!

I dont worry about my 4 yr old, he really just wants mom to feed him first in the morning!

He will get over it, lol

Ximon gets food after my coffee....
The torts get feed while coffee is in the works....

Its not a issue, my son really just wants to eat and play in the dirt!


----------



## dmmj (May 5, 2010)

How do you pronounce ximon?


----------



## terracolson (May 6, 2010)

Ximon = Simon

When we named him, i wanted it to be different....

Dan is a house Dj and Ximon is NoMix backwards...so we thought that was cute.. ALSO

Ximon

The name Ximon is a baby boy name. The name Ximon comes from the Basque origin. In Basque The meaning of the name Ximon is: God is heard.


----------



## Shelly (May 6, 2010)

For the rest of his life people will be asking him "How do you pronounce/spell that?" Seems like a bit of a pain....


----------



## ChiKat (May 6, 2010)

If I read his name I would pronounce it "Zimon" which sounds similar to "Simon" anyways so it's not like it's a huge stretch!

I have several Indian students in my class and no one has ever commented that their names are "a pain" because people are constantly asking how to pronounce/spell their names...

I think it's great that you picked a more unique name- but nothing too "out there"


----------



## terracolson (May 6, 2010)

I love that his name is different! Its so cute to me that at any medical office there is a pause before his name is called, and then conversation over it. I love different!

Maybe because every one commented on the spelling of my name? 

I even looked it up before i gave it to him.

http://howmanyofme.com/search/


----------



## dmmj (May 6, 2010)

If I ever have a kid I will name him or her jhgjfjfaaYPUPU


----------



## harris (May 6, 2010)

dmmj said:


> If I ever have a kid I will name him or her jhgjfjfaaYPUPU



Ok....That one made me giggle.


----------

